# Inspirational...



## blaydese (Jul 23, 2014)

Some day, when I win the lottery ... I want to travel and make like this...

http://stuckincustoms.smugmug.com/


Peace! 8)


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 23, 2014)

Except for some unnatural colors (purely subjective), I love most of the shots. Inspiring as you said... Thanks for showing us. It's time to pack again my gears.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, very inspiring.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 23, 2014)

A little heavy on the HDR for my liking. But each one of us garners inspiration from what appeals to us.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 23, 2014)

Great locations a little too much post but this is my dream too.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jul 23, 2014)

Yup. As I sit at work looking at his images and locations, I wish we could do that too.


----------



## sdsr (Jul 23, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Great locations a little too much post but this is my dream too.



"A little too much" for me too. They look like good photos that, for my taste, would look much better had someone else processed them.


----------

